#ubuntu-dz 2011-05-09
<oix> Ubuntu c'est mal ! Mvoyez ?
<oix> ça détruit l'économie de Microsoft. M'voyez ?
<oix> Du coup toute l'économie américaine est touchée. M'voyez ?
<oix> Après les pays deviennent moins dépendant des Etats Unis, M'voyez ?
<Off> Haha
#ubuntu-dz 2011-05-13
<Off> meriem_ !
<Off> :-)
<meriem_> sahaaa
<meriem_> off
<meriem_> ça va?
<Off> crevé et toi ?
<Off> :-p
<meriem_> lol au moins dis 'ça va'
<meriem_> crevé aussi
<meriem_> :p
<Off> héhé
<Off> t'étais venu au ted la dernière fois ?
<meriem_> ouiii
<meriem_> :D
<Off> han.
<Off> pourquoi t'es venu me parler ? :-p
<meriem_> pas tu veux dire
<Off> +pas
<Off> ouais
<Off> crevée
<Off> -e
<Off> (la preuve)
<meriem_> sans raison particulière ;p
<Off> tss !
<meriem_> j'ai vu Omar
<meriem_> on a papoté un peu
<meriem_> vous étiez loin
<meriem_> enfin a 2m
<meriem_> :p
<meriem_> et puis franchmnt
<meriem_> les VIP ma yahadrouch m3akom
<meriem_> looooooooool
<Off> Haha
<meriem_> :p
<meriem_> jdéconne
<Off> je sais  ien
<Off> bien*
<meriem_> heda machi chaba ta3 VIP
<Off> j'ai fait un voyage de 400km pour venir et t'es pas venue me parler !
<Off> :-D
<Off> 'fin, moi non plus j'étais pas venu te parler.
<meriem_> voila
<meriem_> tu vois
<Off> mais moi je te connaissais pas !
<Off> :-D
<meriem_> yakhi galanterie !!
<Off> Hatan oix me l'a dit
<meriem_> moi aussi genre Omar m'a dit
<Off> mais tu n'étais plus là
<meriem_> oui
<meriem_> j'etais malade ce jour la
<Off> Ah.
<meriem_> je suis parti tot
<meriem_> et puis
<meriem_> je commençais a m'ennuyé
<meriem_> j'etais seule dans la salle
<meriem_> la3ya
<oix> plop
<Off> oix: o/
<meriem_> ya Omar
<meriem_> kona nmenchroufik
<meriem_> jy go les ga
<meriem_> a plus
#ubuntu-dz 2012-05-07
<ButterflyOfFire> Yo !
<oix> plop
<ButterflyOfFire> yo oix :)
<ButterflyOfFire> je suis entrain de checker les commandes chanserv de Freenode ;)
<ButterflyOfFire> essaie de te re"loger" oix stp
<oix> attends
<oix> re
<ButterflyOfFire> re oix
<ButterflyOfFire> La commande étant : /msg chanserv FLAGS #ubuntu-dz oix +O
<ButterflyOfFire> Plus d'infos sur les FLAGS : /msg chanserv help flags
<oix> cool :)
<oix> attends
<ButterflyOfFire> Bien évidemment merci de ne pas rester OP sur le chan comme préconisé par Ubuntu :)
<ButterflyOfFire> oui oix
<ButterflyOfFire> non non ça va oix tu peux rester OP pour le moment le temps de tester certaines choses :)
<oix> je voulais tester si je pouvais l'enlever et ne le prendre qu'en cas de besoin, ça marche :)
<Off> tiens, j'peux pas le reprendre, faut que je cycle à chaque fois
<oix> ( ubunbtu developper summit livestram : http://video.ubuntu.com/live/ <== j'aimerais voir la cloture, y aure EA Games qui vont donner le mot de la fin )
<ButterflyOfFire> Off essaie /msg chanserv OP #ubuntu-dz Off
<Off> mh, tout à fait
<ButterflyOfFire> Ok maintenant oix, es-tu inscrit sur https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-dz
<oix> yes i do
<ButterflyOfFire> Ok, là aussi j'ai dû batailler pour avoir les droits d'admins après que Djahlil était parti et j'ai pu récupérer le code d'autyorisation pour la gestion de la mailinglist
<oix> d'ailleur où est-ce qu'il a disparu ? o.O
<ButterflyOfFire> Aucune idée man aucune idée
<ButterflyOfFire> Bien c'est quoi ton adresse courriel oix ?
<oix> omarrix286@gmail.com
<ButterflyOfFire> Une adresse pour la gestion de lamailinglist à ne pas confondre avec ton propre courrier privé
<ButterflyOfFire> Il y a parfois beaucoup à modérer et à filtrer surtout du spam sur la mailinglist bien que j'ai mis quelques filtres
<oix> ça serait mieux que j'ouvre une nouvelle noite ?
<ButterflyOfFire> Et c'est là que tu verras kque nous aurons de ,contributeurs pour la gestion des mailinglist (Ubuntu + Launchpad) + des OP sur le chan et bien d'autres pour s'occuper des autres tâches
<ButterflyOfFire> C'est à toi de voir oix, au pire tu peux faire un forward sur une autre boite email
<ButterflyOfFire> ultérieurement
<oix> ButterflyOfFire: oix286@gmail.com
<ButterflyOfFire> okidou, je procède alors
<oix> ok :)
<ButterflyOfFire> C'est bon, merci de consulter ton courrier pour voir si tu as reçu quelque chose ;)
<oix> nothin pour le moment
<ButterflyOfFire> Okidou alors voici la procédure : j
<ButterflyOfFire> Voici l'interface d'administration de la mailinglist : https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/admin/ubuntu-dz
<ButterflyOfFire> oix: check pm stp
<ButterflyOfFire> mail envoyé oix
<oix> mail reçu ^^
<ButterflyOfFire> Maintenant Launchpad
<oix> ok
<Off> vous avez déjà essayé d'installer une Ubuntu sur une Debian en gardant le /home ?
<ButterflyOfFire> Une seconde j'ai un client je re
<oix> Off oui, je l'ai déjà fait ! si t'as ton /home en partition séparée, lors de l'installation de Debian, tu indique ta partition /home, et tu NE CLIQUES PAS sur formater ! ^^
<Off> oui oui
<Off> 'fin, là, je cherche à lui mettre une ubuntu sur une debian
<Off> 'fin, je pense pas que ça puisse créer un problème sauf si ubuntu cherche à formater sans qu'il me le dise
<Off> ça fait tellement longtemps que j'ai pas installé d'ubuntu
<Off> et j'ai pas de quoi lui backup 130go :-p
<oix> oui, ça marche :) je les déjà fait dans les deux sens, j'ai même installé SuSE Entreprise en gardant le /home d'Ubuntu
<Off> niquel
<ButterflyOfFire> re
<oix> re
<ButterflyOfFire> C'est quoi ton compte sur Launchpad oix ?
<ButterflyOfFire> Omar SADEG ?
<ButterflyOfFire> plutot SADEG OMAR ?
<oix> attends
<oix> le voilà https://launchpad.net/~oix555
<ButterflyOfFire> ok merci je check :)
<ButterflyOfFire> C'est bon oix ;)
<ButterflyOfFire> Tu peux procéder au changement du branding d'ubuntu-dz via l'interface Launchpad :)
<ButterflyOfFire> Merci de nous tenir au courant via les mailinglist de tout changement :)
<oix> :)) cool !! et pour le wiki ?
<ButterflyOfFire> Le wiki ?
<ButterflyOfFire> Pas besoin d'être admin je suppose, à toi de modifier la première page de contact et de rajouter ton nom dans contact team :)
<ButterflyOfFire> je check tout de même
<ButterflyOfFire> oix: juste une petite remarque "disons importante", tu dois signer le "Code de bonne conduite d'Ubuntu" stp
<ButterflyOfFire> Ubuntu Code of Conduct
<ButterflyOfFire> Merci de checker cette video pour y procéder http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC
<ButterflyOfFire> Ainsi une fois le Code de bonne conduite est signé, ton compte Launchpad comportera la mention : Signed Ubuntu Code of Conduct: Yes
<ButterflyOfFire> Ce qui n'est pas le cas actuellement
<ButterflyOfFire> oups
<ButterflyOfFire> pin Off
<ButterflyOfFire> oix: voici les messages que tu as raté :) http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/05/07/%23ubuntu-dz.html
<Off> ButterflyOfFire: oui ?
<ButterflyOfFire> heu rien Off, tu verras ^^
<Off> ah
<Off> j'ai compris :-p
<ButterflyOfFire> :p
<oix> très bien ButterflyOfFire :) là je laisse charger la vidéo 
<oix> c'est une excellente idée, cette signature :))
<ButterflyOfFire> Sinon oix il y a aussi : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<Off> gpg roulez
<ButterflyOfFire> ;)
<ButterflyOfFire> Il y a aussi ce lien pour signer le code de conduite oix : http://computersight.com/operating-systems/linux/using-gpg-with-gmail-to-become-an-ubuntero/
<oix> il y a 1001 façon de le faire, reste plus qu'à le faire ;)
<ButterflyOfFire> Je dois vous laisser, ++ les gars
<DzGhilas> Salut tous :)
<Siphax> voila unity
<Siphax> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUtdVsj8FKc
<Siphax> bug
#ubuntu-dz 2012-05-08
<DzGhilas> Salut tous :) 
<BoFFire> Salut DzGhilas
<DzGhilas> Salut 
<DzGhilas> cava bof ? 
<ButterflyOfFire> ça va bien merci DzGhilas:)
<DzGhilas> tans mieux :)
<DzGhilas> bonsoir tous le monde :) 
#ubuntu-dz 2012-05-09
<chan-1611> salam
<Siphax_> ubuntu 12,10 2D quantique unité sera supprimée
<Siphax_> bay bay unity 2d
<Siphax_> et la prochain fois ubuntu va suprime le kernel linux
<tshik> et y'aura un kernel ubuntu 
<Siphax_> peut être
<Siphax_> le remplacent c'est dll kernel32.dll
<Siphax_> http://www.lffl.org/2012/05/su-ubuntu-1210-quantal-sara-rimosso.html
<Siphax_> c'est un article mais ne le prend pas au serieux
<tshik> haha nice
<Siphax_> archlinux c'est une distrubition kiss plus a jour que ubuntu et plus stable, mais malheureusement c'est packages ne sont pas signé
<Siphax_> http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/742139Capture.png
<Off> Siphax_: tu viens sur #ubuntu-dz pour chier sur Ubuntu ?
<Off> vive la démocratie, hein ?
<Off> :-)
<Siphax_> :-)
<Siphax_> linux c'est une question de choix
<Off> oui sauf que, personne ne t'oblige à prendre une Ubuntu.
<tshik> ah il est sous arch la classe 
<Off> t'es content avec ton Arch, ben, restes-y
<Off> y'a des gens qui aiment Ubuntu, et ce chan est fait pour eux.
<Off> arrête de râler à chaque fois que y'a un changement.
<Off> le monde avance, ubuntu fait pareil.
<Siphax_> et ubuntu c'est la meilleur distrubition pour la migration vers linux
<Off> si ton pc n'est pas fait pour marcher sous Ubuntu, t'as des alternatives
<Off> c'est pasà eux d'assurer la compatiblité avec les anciens pc, on est en 2012.
<tshik> mais Off les decisions que prend canonical sont pas fameuse aussi :p
<Off> tshik: certes, mais pour faire marcher un changement, même s'il considéré mauvais, il faut l'intégrer.
<Off> et ils ne font que ça.
<Off> ils ont sorti unity parce qu'ils pensent que l'ancien destktop avec les icons et tout le bordel, c'est fini.
<Off> ils ont ptêt raison, ou ptêt tort, mais en tout cas, y'a des gens qui sont content de l'utiliser.
<Off> Ubuntu, son but n'était ^'être la distribution des migrateur venant de windows.
<Off> c'est une distrubtion pour faire conntaires linux.
<Siphax_> oui
<Off> et ils font très bien leur travail.
<Off> ils ont même réussi à faire sortir des jeux de EU sur ubuntu.
<Off> EA
<Off> ils avancent et ils poursuivent toujours leur but.
<Off> l'ubuntu, la distrubtion par défaut des migrateur est fini.
<Siphax_> mais canonical il est la pour gagner l'argent et le marché, il a oublier la communauté 
<Off> faut passer à autre chose.
<Off> Non, il ne l'a pas oublié, ils se focalise très bien sur la communauté.
<Off> +ent
<Off> c'est juste que maintenant, ils considèrent que les choix, c'est à de les faires, car avant tout, s'il faut pousser l'innovation, faut oser.
<Tux-Tn> Off, les jeux marchaient sur ubuntu même avant leur sortie dans la logithéque
<Off> s'ils passent leur temps à écouter la communautés, ils risquent pas d'avancer.
<Tux-Tn> c'est un jeu en javascript pourri 
<Tux-Tn> et un autre en flash pourri doublement
<Off> on s'en fou, ils font du buzz, ils se font connaitre, ils grandissent.
<Off> c'est comme ça que ça marche, si tu veux gagner des parts de marché.
<Siphax_> mais c'est qui ubuntu, ci se n'est pas sa communauté
<Tux-Tn> Siphax_, le produit d'une société
<Tux-Tn> qui veut faire du bénifice
<Off> Siphax_: sans l'argent de shuttle machin, y'aurai pas eu ubuntu
<Tux-Tn> shuttelworth :-)
<Off> la communauté, elle est venu après.
<Tux-Tn> mark pour les intimes
<Off> Linux va pas avancer s'il reste juste autour des developpeurs et des passionés.
<Off> perso, je m'en cogne qu'il soit connu ou pas, je l'utilise tel quelle et il m'arrange
<Off> mais après, si tu veux que ton driver soit livré par défaut par le constructeur avec ton linux, tu ferais mieux d'aider et d'utiliser Ubuntu.
<Siphax_> oui c'est vrai
<Off> ils font très bien leur boulot, peu importe si les choix qu'ils font sont bien ou pas.
<Off> même si ça merde, ça fait parler.
<Siphax_> mais il y a beaucoup de probleme avec c'est dernier version de ubuntu (11.10 et 12.04 )
<Tux-Tn> leur travail c'est surtout du lobbying
<Off> et j'kiffe ça.
<Off> Siphax_: ben écoute, tu peux pas sortir un environnement de bureau tout nouveau sans t'attendre à avoir des tonnes de bugs.
<Siphax_> oui
<Siphax_> je peux faire sa
<Off> laisse leur du temps.
<Siphax_> mais un noveau winowsien ne peu pas faire sa
<Off> on s'en cogne des windowsiens
<Off> et des osxiens.
<Off> et des bsdien.
<Siphax_> haha haha
<Siphax_> +1
<Off> Linux, c'est linux, il doit être différent.
<Siphax_> oui je sais
<Siphax_> mais c'est pas sa
<Off> c'est quoi alors ?
<Siphax_> je préfère présenté xubuntu et kubuntu et lubuntu pour
<Siphax_> les noveaux windowsiens que ubuntu
<Siphax_> $car il bug trops
<Siphax_> et je ne peu pas lui dire prend une nettinstall
<Off> heu, y'a juste _quelque_ bugs hein ?
<Off> windows fait bien pire.
<Off> donc bon.
<Siphax_> windows c'est la maison de bug
<Off> écoute, le glitch que tu m'as montré là, hier, l'utilisateur lamba, il s'en cogne.
<Off> y'a que les developpeurs qui remarquent ça et qui râlent.
<Off> et qui font que râler d'ailleurs, sans envoyer de bug report.
<Siphax_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/876198
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 862430 in Compiz Core 0.9.7 "duplicate for #876198 window flicker for a short time after switching workspaces" [Medium,In progress]
<Siphax_> depuis 11.10 jusque aujourd'hui il n'est pas corrigé
<Off> ben perso, je ne l'ai absolument pas remarqué.
<Siphax_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/862430
<Off> je l'ai utilisé pendant une journée pourtant.
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 862430 in Compiz Core 0.9.7 "window flicker for a short time after switching workspaces" [Medium,In progress]
<Siphax_> en tous cas voila le patch 
<Siphax_> http://pastebin.com/2AEbQeTS
<Off> "I'm an person with obsessive compulsive disorder, and this bug makes it impossible for me to use compiz."
<Off> Hahaha.
<Off> ndeklou j'ai envie de dire.
<Off> hein tshik ?
<Off> :-D
<Off> mais bref.
<Off> c'est des bugs qui font pas de mal.
<Off> "http://pastebin.com/2AEbQeTS
<Off> oups
<Off> "
<Off> Thanks all. This bug is now triaged. We don't need any more information.
<Off> ben voilà.
<Siphax> commutateur VGA - sputnik project: deux nouveaux projets targati canonical, possibilité de créer un ordinateur portable open source
<Siphax> http://bartongeorge.net/2012/05/07/introducing-project-sputnik-developer-laptop/
<Siphax> un PC sous license GPL v3
<Slown> Salut
<Slown> Très bonne nouvelle, le lancement du site
<Slown> ++
<MarioT> Hi
<MarioT> is there anyone here ?
<Siphax> nouvelle mise a jour  sur https://github.com/ avec des belles icons
<Siphax> pour les fichiers source
<Siphax> http://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m3r4neJ4d91qf5do9o1_500.gif
<Siphax> je prend mon canniche à la coiffeuse pour elle lui taire ces chevaux
<Siphax> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yy8YTwjTQ7A
#ubuntu-dz 2012-05-10
<Siphax> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Tux-Tn> Siphax, oui et?
<Siphax> mettre à niveau.........
<Tux-Tn> c'est même pas une alpha
<Tux-Tn> y'aura rien de changé
<Tux-Tn> sauf peut être des paquets à jour
<Tux-Tn> et le nom de la distro
<Tux-Tn> tu fais juste perdre de la bande passante à canonical 
<Siphax> Tux-Tn c'est tu veux apprendre bien le fonctionnement de ubuntu, je pense que il faut installer une alpha
<Siphax> et j'ai toujour fait sa par passion
<Tux-Tn> or c'est pas une alpha cette version
<Siphax> après chaque mise a jour de libc6 tous va disparaitre, et c'est tu as de la passion tu va récupérer ton bureau son formater 
<Siphax> oui 
<tshik> Off, tu y va au tedxAnnaba ?
<Tux-Tn> ah la mode des tedx est passé par l'algérie ?
<tshik> eh oui Tux-Tn 
<Tux-Tn> bonne chance x)
<Tux-Tn> après avoir assisté à une 10iéme tedx j'ai décidé d'arrêter
<tshik> c'est la 2em edition en algerie ... c'est surtout une occasion de voir les gens d'internet 
<Tux-Tn> tshik, vous vous direz ça au début et après ca deviendra une merde avec les tedxuniversity tedxyouth et les tedx sans licence
<tshik> ya eu un tedxyouth je pense aussi donc c'est la 3em :-/
<Siphax> red hat annonce un partenariat avec Dell
<Siphax> http://www.redhat.com/about/news/press-archive/2012/5/dell-and-red-hat-collaborate-for-embedded-solutions-through-dell-oem-partner-program
<Siphax> ..........................................
<Off> ben, oui et ?
<Siphax> https://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=59181
<Siphax> le probleme de flashplugin
<Siphax> régler
#ubuntu-dz 2012-05-11
<tshik> Off, si tu y va pas ak tu me pretera ton apn :-/
<oix> plop
<Tux-Tn> hey oix 
<oix> salut Tux-Tn :)
<Tux-Tn> oix, t'es inscris à la ML de la FSF?
<Tux-Tn> normalement j'ai mis ton email :-)
<oix> Tux-Tn, cool :) merci ! mais pour le moment je n'ai pas eu de notif
<Tux-Tn> la secretaire de rms fait sa flémarde peut être x)
<oix> Tux-Tn, surrement :) ça s'est passé comment avec RMS ?
<Tux-Tn> bien bien
<Tux-Tn> il a aimé les merguez et les biscuits
<Tux-Tn> et il a fait un exorcisme
<Tux-Tn> http://youtu.be/ZvfiwrMUXK0 <- à ne pas rater
<oix> je laisse charger, j'ai une brouette comme PC !
<Tux-Tn> ok
<Off> Tux-Tn: on entend pas trop ce qu'il dit à cause de la musique.
<Tux-Tn> nyan cat?
<Tux-Tn> ou au début?
<Off> nyan
<Tux-Tn> ba la secrétaire les insulte x)
<Tux-Tn> c'est fait expré
<Off> ah
<Off> elle dit quoi ? :-D
<Tux-Tn> c'est quoi ces cons et pourquoi ils filment x)
<Off> eh bé :')
<oix> tshik, dis, t'en penses quoi si, à l'IP4, on campait à la plage comme on a dit avec Zaki ?
<Tux-Tn> plage et ip4 c'est un jeu de mot?
<oix> Tux-Tn, MDR presque :p 
<oix> plop BoFFire- 
<BoFFire-> Bonsoir à tous, coucou oix :)
<oix> ça va ! pas trop de dégats ?
<BoFFire-> Labes labes ^^
<BoFFire-> Merci pour le logo ubuntu sur le Wiki ;)
<oix> j'ai ressenti tout le fachel que t'as du sentir tu sais ? 
<oix> y a pas de quoi ;) ça le fait bien en plus, au fait, yak t'as vu le site ?
<BoFFire-> De suite :)
<BoFFire-> Nickel :) merci les gars :). C'est qui qui s'occupe actuellement du design du site ?
<BoFFire-> Au fait, je voulais juste rajouter que n'importe l'outil utilisé par la communauté, pourvu qu'il soit libre. Si vous remontez les archives du chan IRC vous trouverez des discussions autour de WordPress, Drupal etc
<oix> je ne me rappelle plus, mais bon, il y a Amine Haddad (zatamine) qui s'occupe du développement, et qui s'est beaucoup impliqué dans le projet :) il a fait du super bon boulot !
<BoFFire-> A l'époque j'avais suggéré de suivre les autres LoCo en utilisant : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDrupal voire http://drupal.org/project/ubuntu-drupal
<BoFFire-> Mais bon, comme nous n'avons pas encore des "contributeurs" calés en Drupal, je suis pour l'idée de l'utilisation des outils que nous maîtrisons le mieux
<oix> oui, mais bon, moi j'ai gardé un mauvais souvenir de Drupal !
<Off> mais je les vis chaque jour /o\
<Off> (pas forcément Drupal, mais surtout PHP)
<oix> Off, avant y avait ColdFusion ... après ba ... y a plus ColdFusion ... :p
<Off> y'a toujours des gens qui l'utilisent d'ailleurs :-/
<Off> mais bref !
<Off> Wordpress est plus userfriendly que Drupal.
<Tux-Tn> vous êtes une loco approuvée?
<BoFFire-> Not yet Tux-Tn 
<Tux-Tn> et vous comptez vraiment le faire un jour?
<oix> Tux-Tn, mais ça ne saura tarder ;)
<Tux-Tn> ça fait quoi d'être une communauté d'utilisateurs d'un os commercial?
<BoFFire-> "vraiment le faire" : oui :)
<BoFFire-> Un OS commercial, plutôt communautaire d'abord ;)
<Tux-Tn> en quoi la communauté participe à l'élaboration de l'OS?
<Tux-Tn> ils vous font travailler et vous payent par des goodies
<BoFFire-> Perso je participe dans la traduction d'Ubuntu (Localisation)
<Tux-Tn> parce qu'en traduisant tu influe sur l'OS?
<BoFFire-> Un OS ou un programme ne peut être utilisé par un grand nombre s'il n'est qu'en Zoulou ^^
<Tux-Tn> et l'objectif d'un os c'est être utilisé par un grand nombre?
<BoFFire-> Peut on demander à la société de Redmond d'injecter une langue minoritaire, genre avoir Windaube en berbère ?
<BoFFire-> Tux-Tn: merci de lire le bug n°01 d'Ubuntu : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]
<Tux-Tn>  je le connais bien
<BoFFire-> Je ne considère absolument pas "la contribution par volontariat" comme étant un job. Nous le faisons pour le plaisir de le faire :)
<BoFFire-> Et puis le mot "commercial" n'est absolument pas génant dans le "Libre" ;)
<BoFFire-> Si tu veux graver et vendre des CD's Ubuntu, tu es "Libre" de le faire
<BoFFire-> Si tu veux installer des serveurs pour des administrations ou entreprises et te faire payer le service, tu es aussi "Libre" de le faire avec n'importe quel OS ou programme Libre.
<BoFFire-> Ce Canal IRC lui même est un "outil de la communauté pour la communauté" :)
<BoFFire-> Sinon Tux-Tn are you an Ubuntu enthusiast ?
<Tux-Tn> BoFFire-,j'ai perdue foi en la force
<Tux-Tn> perdu*
<BoFFire-> Ce qui est "force" t'attirera peut être un jour où l'autre :)
<Tux-Tn> j'ai basculé de l'autre coté et j'aime bien
<Off> lequel ?
<oix> The Dark Side ^_^ :p
<Off> oui 'fin, quel côté inside The Dark Side
<BoFFire-> ^^
<Off> parce y'en a qui considère Freebsd comme tel /o\
<Off> enfin, *bsd
<BoFFire-> mmm oué bien vu Off 
<Tux-Tn> Off, ça serait pas à cause du logo?
<Off> Non, surtout la licence
<Tux-Tn> ah pas faux
<Tux-Tn> tu marque un point j'avais pas vu le rapport
<BoFFire-> En parlant de BSD, tenez ;) je quote "One of Launchpad's terms of use is that you agree to license all your translations using the BSD license. " link : https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/StartingToTranslate
<BoFFire-> Suis-je inside ? ^^
<DzGhilas> Bonsoir a tous :)
<BoFFire-> Bonsoir DzGhilas 
<Off> BoFFire-: c'est surtout que je vois pas comment peut-on fermer une traduction :-p
<DzGhilas> Bonsoir Bof
<Off> c'est fait spécialement pour que ce soit libre au maximum, parce je pense qu'il existe plus libre que la BSD (à part la wtfpl et compagnie)
<BoFFire-> Si si y'en a des gusss qui la font gratos pour Facebook ^^ ou tout autre site commercial !
<BoFFire-> Le "inline translation"
<Off> mais même la FDL autorise la comercialisation
<Off> ah, je vois où tu veux en venir
 * Tux-Tn en mode GPL FTW
<BoFFire-> Tu pollueras moins en mode GPL :p tu as raison : sauvons l'environnement ^^
<Tux-Tn> :D
<Tux-Tn> sinon sérieusement vous en pensez quoi d'ubuntu ces derniers temps?
<Tux-Tn> ubuntu android, ubuntu one , unity etc
<BoFFire-> Ubuntu TV aussi Tux-Tn ;)
<BoFFire-> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices
<Tux-Tn> oui j'oublie
<Tux-Tn> ça ma rappele l'apple tv
<BoFFire-> Si tu veux qu'on parle d'Ubuntu One, ici en Algérie ... Algérie Télécom n'offre même pas une adresse mail à ses abonnés, même pas le moindre méga de stockage. Donc autant sync sur Ubuntu One et compagnie ... et là je n'ai pas parlé d'espace d'hébergement plus large qu'un méga octet
<BoFFire-> Unity quant à elle ... c'est nouveau, ... on aime, on aime pas ... en tous cas Ubuntu ose le changement. De toute façon ça reste un OS libre ... même les boutons de réduction, fermeture et agrandissement des fenêtres on peut les tweaker pour leur changer de position ... les goût et les couleurs ça ne se discute pas (ma mémoire me fait rappeller un proverbe tiens) ...
<BoFFire-> Sinon Ubuntu pour Android ... je préfère tout simplement "Le device sous Ubuntu pure" :p ce n'est qu'un avis :p
<Tux-Tn> ubuntu n'est pas un OS libre
<Tux-Tn> d'ailleurs il est dans liste noir des distrbutions GNU/Linux de la FSF
<Tux-Tn> quand tu installe ubuntu tel qu'il est ça t'installe pleins de soft non libre
<BoFFire-> Partiellement d'accord Tux-Tn mais il n'est pas "du tout" propriétaire
<Tux-Tn> oui 
<Tux-Tn> on peut le caser en tant qu'OS open source
<Tux-Tn> mais bon l'open source c'est mal 
<BoFFire-> Canonical et Ubuntu on developpé une version "Libre tout de même http://www.gnewsense.org/
<BoFFire-> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNewSense et je quote "Le système était initialement dérivé d'Ubuntu, mais sera prochainement basé sur Debian."
<Tux-Tn> et ca sera quoi son principe
<Tux-Tn> debian est déjà libre
<Tux-Tn> faire un ubuntu libre ça se défend
<Tux-Tn> mais un autre fork de debian je vois pas l'interet
<BoFFire-> Heu .. t'as qu'à demander à RMS ... si tu as bien lu le lien Wiki que je viens de poster
<Tux-Tn> j'ai pas lu encore
<Tux-Tn> connexion de merde
<BoFFire-> Oui, il y a des blobs dans le kernel sur pas mal de distros
<Tux-Tn> ah je connais déjà :-)
<Tux-Tn> je l'ai vu sur le lemento de rms
<BoFFire-> Ah ben voilà RMS utilise gNewsense ;)
<Tux-Tn> bon il utilise que emacs x)
<BoFFire-> Quant au mot "blob" : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binary_blob
<Tux-Tn> encore une heure de chargement en vue
<Tux-Tn> si j'avais pas un bouncer sur mon serveur je serais déconnecté d'irc chaque minute ...
<BoFFire-> Vis-tu dans une région rurale Tux-Tn ? (je parle des soucis de connexin que tu as ?)
<Tux-Tn> Euh non en pleins centre ville et 500 mètres du dslam le plus proche
<Tux-Tn> mon problème c'est que je partage la connexion avec 3 autres personnes 
<Tux-Tn> dont 1 regarde un film en streaming
<Tux-Tn> faudrait que je configure le QoS du routeur un de ces jours
<BoFFire-> Et l'autre bouffe la BP en UDP (P2P) sans compter l'autre voisin qui t'as cassé la clé Wep ? ^^
<Tux-Tn> euh non
<Tux-Tn> pas de wiif
<Tux-Tn> wifi *
<Tux-Tn> c'est pas bon pour les testicules x)
<Tux-Tn> l'autre il est plus mal barré que moi
<Tux-Tn> il joue à un mmorpg
<Tux-Tn> et se fait kick tout le temps pour ping timeout
<BoFFire-> Avant que j'oublie, juste un petit Google insight Search concernant Ubuntu en Algérie depuis 2004 à ce jour (selon gogoh :p miss tmurt) : http://www.google.com/insights/search/?hl=fr#q=ubuntu&geo=DZ&cmpt=q
<BoFFire-> Sinon pour la Tunisie ça donne : http://www.google.com/insights/search/?hl=fr#q=ubuntu&geo=TN&cmpt=q
<Tux-Tn> pas de google !
 * Tux-Tn note que les pics correspondent la date de sortie d'une nouvelle version d'ubuntu
<Off> oix: c'est moi où le site d'ubuntu Algérie est cassé ?
<Off> ou*
<oix> cassé ?
<oix> nope, il marche
<Off> j'ai le menu décalé
<oix> chez moi il est en place ...
<Off> :-/
<oix> changes de navigateur pour voir
<Off> c'est firefox qui fait caca
<Off> enfin
<Off> j'avais désactivé javascript
<Off> (noscript)
<oix> ah !
#ubuntu-dz 2012-05-12
<ButterflyOfFire> Changement du mode du chan en +Ccntzf
<ButterflyOfFire> Merci de check : http://toxin.jottit.com/freenode_channel_modes
<DzGhilas> Slt a tous :)
<ButterflyOfFire> Salut DzGhilas
<ButterflyOfFire> Tu viens tout juste de rentrer au moment où j'allais partir :p
<DzGhilas> Salut  a toi BoF
<DzGhilas> d'accord , normal on se voie au cafétéria :)
<ButterflyOfFire> Ok d'accord, je ne vais pas tarder :) @+
<DzGhilas> @++
#ubuntu-dz 2012-05-13
<ButterflyOfFire> Salut oix
<oix> salut ButterflyOfFire
<ButterflyOfFire> en pv ?
<ButterflyOfFire> Je n'ai pas compris ta petite pensée oix
<rsebaa> salam à tous
<GTK> Salam Alikoum
<roro_master> Lul
<roro_master> La communauté existe encore ? ou c'est juste unchan fantôme ?
<merben> slt
<roro_master> Tiens, le petit Off est encore vivant.
<merben> i'm new here
<roro_master> J'attire du users on dirait.
<nabil-os> salam alaikoum
<roro_master> Salutations Nabil
<nabil-os> merci roro
<nabil-os> et bien je me presente nabil 3 ans avec linux un simple utilisateur
<nabil-os> linux >> ubuntu,mandriva,opensue,centos,fedora , backtrack ....
<roro_master> Euh, je crois qu'on a tous ici déjà tripoter une distrib linux pour être sur ce chan
<Off> tiens tiens
<Off> roro_master: o/
<Siphax> oui
<roro_master> \o mon Off
<roro_master> XD, toujours avec la "communauté" Ubuntu-dz ?
<Off> Toujours en vie à ce que je vois !
<Off> Ben, heu, plus trop
<roro_master> la sale race ne crève jamais (moi)
<Off> haha
<roro_master> Je l'espère pour toi, sinon tu ne fera que regraisser.
<Off> ça doit faire deux ans qu'on s'est pas parlé
<Off> :-D
<roro_master> en lisant les blogs&sites algériens qui parlent de Linux (et ubnutu en général) j'ai envie de me tirer une balle dans la tête.
<roro_master> XD, ouais, j'ai bien fait de me retirer, mais tu me manquais trop Off
<roro_master> C'est pour cela que j'ai /join
<nabil-os> une balle dans la tete ??
<nabil-os> et pour ?
<roro_master> ><"
 * roro_master plays "Schubert - Symphonie n°8 Allegro" [320 Kbit/s][44 Hz][00:06 / 13:41][31.33 Mb]
<roro_master> Je vois que tu as eu ton BAC Off
<roro_master> Non mais sérieux, quand est-ce que ce chan arrêtera de se la jouer DRS et virera ce ptain de bot de log ?
<roro_master> De ce que j'ai lu sur le net, Off est resté toujours aussi pertinant qu'avant.
<roro_master> (Une qualité par les temps qui courent)
<Off> haha
<Off> on a un autre chan si tu veux, #linuxdz
<Off> malheureusement, vide aussi
<roro_master> Le jour ou une communauté se formera en Algérie, les algériens deviendront des gens bien.
<nabil-os> c'est quoi le but de la communauté Algerianteam ?
<roro_master> Ne rien branler et nous faire passer pour des bogzoules sur la scene internationale.
<roro_master> HAHA je t'adore
<roro_master> amintheone :	dzinformatik.blogspot.com
<roro_master> amintheone	: a vous de juger de mon niveau
<roro_master> amintheone	: merci
<roro_master> Off :	blogspot, caca
<Off> :-p
<nabil-os> exit;poweroff
<nabil-os> bonne nuit
<Off> à la prochaine o/
<roro_master> Il ne reviendra plus.
<Off> très probable
<roro_master> HAHA, non sérieux, ne ramener plus d'algérienne sur un chan irc s'il vous plait.  >>> meriem_	dites, vous avez essayé de vs rencontré??
<roro_master>  Off : 	j'vais pas me déplacer juste pour un meeting de merde.
<roro_master> Off : 	on peut très bien le faire icic.
<Off> :-D
<roro_master> pitain, quand est-ce que tu vas te casser de cet enfer pour des destinations plus dorées ?
<roro_master> Je ne sais pas barre toi en Allemagne, au Canada !
<roro_master> XD, je lis les logs, et j'ai l'impression que tout les algériens sont hors champ.
<Off> ben, je pars bientôt !
<merben> nous somme très occuper
<merben> s*
<roro_master> XD, c'est le seul pays ou on peu généraliser à plus de 90 %
<roro_master> LolOloL > Abdelhak	et je suis là pr réactiver cette communauté mé vraiment !!!!
<Tux-Tn> yé pas là oix?
<Off> non
<Off> ptêt qu'il passera plus tard
<roro_master> Bon, bref, si vous voulez toujours monter des "groupes" ou je ne sais quelle autre conneries du genre en Algérie, je veux bien être le financier
<roro_master> j'ai besoin de fric, et détourner le fric d'une association ne me deplairais pas.
 * Tux-Tn fait un screenshoto de la discussion
 * Tux-Tn l'envoie par email au ministère des finances algérien
 * Tux-Tn sort
<roro_master> Nan, mais sérieux, à quoi crois-tu que les associations servent ?
<Tux-Tn> à faire de l'associatif
<Tux-Tn> pas un truc tordu pour gagner deux sous
<Tux-Tn> faut être tordu pour faire ça
<Tux-Tn> c'est dommage de voir ce genre de messages dans un canal d'une communauté du libre
<Off> roh, mais c'est de l'ironie
<Tux-Tn> oui je sais :D
<Tux-Tn> j'attends oix
<Tux-Tn> faut bien que je me défoule un peu
<Off> haha
<Tux-Tn> sinon sérieux c'est qui le mec qui a développé votre site web?
<Off> Heu, j'en sais rien
<Tux-Tn> pourquoi ya pleins de js de partout
<Off> web2.khra
<Tux-Tn> ya même un script qui fait un truc qui peut se faire avec du css
<roro_master> un pinguin ambidextre
<roro_master> Le gars l'a développé à partir de ses cours d'univ
<Off> apparement, il s'est basé sur ça http://www.paddsolutions.com/wordpress-theme-zincious/
<roro_master> Vu qu'on leur apprend que du C/C
<roro_master> ... il ne faut pas demander la lune.
<Tux-Tn> ba au moins il a pas changé le nom du dossier du thème
<Tux-Tn> comme font certains
<Off> et il n'a pas changé le délire avec lejs
<roro_master> Tux-Tn, communauté pas en Algérie, ici c'est fait pour détourner ou blanchir du fric
<roro_master> être un ptain de chômeur diplômé ça n'aide pas
<Tux-Tn> vu ce que vous offre canonical vous pourrez détourner que des casquettes et des cd  ubuntu
<roro_master> il faut bien finir les mois...
<roro_master> et fuck off les logs.
<roro_master> J'vendrais ça sur le marché de Boumati pour 200 DZD pièce
<Off> avec un gros not for sale sur le cd \o/
<Off> +""
<roro_master> Les algériens c'est des cruches en anglais
<Tux-Tn> Off, ç'est juste sur la boite
<Tux-Tn> tu pourra vendre à l'unité
<roro_master> Fucking connexion.
<Tux-Tn> avant l'argent des assocs tu comptait te faire une liaison fibre optique?
<roro_master> ici ? lul
<roro_master> Dans ce pays rien ne marche
<Tux-Tn> ba si le cérveau pour faire des arnaques
<roro_master> N'oublie pas les complôts
<Tux-Tn> ah oui
<Tux-Tn> et la triche
<Tux-Tn> c'est au plus haut niveau biensur?
<roro_master> Ouais, au niveau des présidents d'assoc
<roro_master> toi tu détournes juste au niveau de la caisse comme on dit
<roro_master> eux, c'est sur les fausses déclarations
<roro_master> C'est tout un art.
<Tux-Tn> non faut juste faire une facture avec photoshop
<Tux-Tn> gimp dans votre cas ici
<roro_master> Bref, c'est bientôt l'heure de fap
<Tux-Tn> gaspillage de mouchoirs au dos de l'assoc?
<roro_master> voilà !
<Tux-Tn> au moins utilise ton savon
<roro_master> nan je préfère à sec.
#ubuntu-dz 2013-05-08
<camelio71> Salam
<luna> bonjour
<luna> besoin d'aide
#ubuntu-dz 2014-05-11
<Nadir92> Hey.
<Nadir92> Are you there ?
<karim> salam
